# USAAF Mission To Rabaul (1943)



## sunny91 (Nov 22, 2010)

It is in 11 parts each part can be view..

Sunny


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 23, 2010)

Very good, still 5 parts missing but Ill wait. 8)


----------

